# parker draw weight question



## shadowdrak (May 21, 2005)

Usually the limbs should be just a few pounds lighter when you safely turn the limbs all the way down, i.e. for 70 lb. limbs you turn it four times around (per manufactures safety suggestion on maxium amount), you would probably be sitting around 57-58 lbs. Other factors have to be taken into consideration though. Such as cable and string condition, draw length, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks shadow but that is the opposite of what i was fishin for 
like if you have 70#limbs bottomed out what can you expect? exactly 70 , or 72-74#? thanks mike


----------



## archery_hunter (Jan 25, 2004)

*Parker #'s ?*

If your brace height is what is advertised then the poundage on Parkers is very close to what is advertised.


The variable will be the Cam positioning. You may have to add twists to string or buss cable to get proper cam timing/position. With that said, you may add a few pounds.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, that's a loaded question. It can change on each individual bow just by changing the draw module. 

I have found that the same bow with a 30" mod will peak at 72# and with the 27" mod it peaks at 67#. And the different models change at different rates..... (the Phoenix varries less than the Extreme Ultralite 31)


----------



## Rob McGough (Sep 21, 2004)

*Phoenix 34 and phoenix ez draw*

My phoenix 34 gave me about 71-72# at 29". When I sold it, I put in a 27" module for the guy who bought it, and it was about 68#. My phoenix ez draw went to about 73# at 30" and now I shoot at 29" and about 70#.


----------

